# Miken Scammers



## GLPS (Oct 10, 2012)

Miken construction is a bunch of scamming fools! Left hand don't know what the right is doing. Had some good experiences with them but in the end anyone who works for them gets a telephone pole in their AZZ!!! Trust me this will go further!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

They have been recruiting heavily in my area, I did a google search and found a bunch or negative things on them. Where are you located?


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

it starts off good.. but then it turns into a lot of running in circles and 13 page documents to do simple ass ****..


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Just do simple lock change $25.00 and they want/need/require at least 175 photos! Screw it:thumbup:


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Make sure to bring ladder because you have to get on roof and take photos.....Sorry I'm not a roofer, they want free inspection.


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

yea I never understood that "while your there" inspection nonsense either.. and can someone explain to me what they do with all these pictures ?


----------



## GLPS (Oct 10, 2012)

I am here in Michigan! It is ridiculous things got really bad when Safeguard took over BACFS!


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

safeguard took them and gave them all to miken


----------



## GLPS (Oct 10, 2012)

They are recruiting heavily for a reason! Its because they are not paying The contractors before you! They will brag about being a 100 mil $ company, there's a reason for that too! They are pushing AMS work giving orders with due dates of the day before then penalizing the contractor for being late! Their Prices are ridiculous!


----------



## GLPS (Oct 10, 2012)

Click1764 said:


> safeguard took them and gave them all to miken



They didn't give Miken much here in Michigan, after losing Fannie Mae they gave the work to all their contractors that lost volume from losing that.


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

ct is whole different story


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

WHILE YOU'RE THERE = Your time don't mean sH**

Why does everyone complete any service for free???
Your time is worth something even if it is minimum wage...
Tell them to go blow so they go away...
The sooner everyone understands that the sooner they will get lost...
Tell them no and find a company that is reputable to wotk with...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Learned that lesson a long time ago. Field Assetts called over an order for a CFK. Knocked it out on a friday but the work order was incomplete/no billable. Called the preteen in charge on monday. It was a no charge. "Why would we do anything for free?" I asked. He replied, "I don't know, but you did."


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Learned that lesson a long time ago. Field Assetts called over an order for a CFK. Knocked it out on a friday but the work order was incomplete/no billable. Called the preteen in charge on monday. It was a no charge. "Why would we do anything for free?" I asked. He replied, "I don't know, but you did."




LMAO 

thats funny 

I say the following with the utmost respect and deference to a long time veteran of the industry 


Oh the teen OWNED YOU GTX 

that put a smile on my face 

EVERY WORK ORDER SAYS READ YOUR WORK ORDER BEGINNING TO END , but who woulda thought that part wasnt there LMAO


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Click1764 said:


> can someone explain to me what they do with all these pictures ?






They are using all your pics for bid purposes and other inspection purposes.
And paying you for a $6 inspection.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Most of my work is maintenance. When a property is first assigned to me I inspect it and photo and report any issues. The deal is I report it on my first visit or I have to correct it for free later if I miss it. 

I admit I am brutal on my inspections. I report everything that may have the slightest chance of being an issue. My current record is 234 pictures of what was not done correctly on a trashout/cleanout and inital services for a property. 

Then I pester the hell out of everyone wanting to know why it has not been corrected. 

Then once the original vendor is sent back I do another inspection on my next visit, again I pull no punches. 

This has resulted in two things positive for me:

1 - A couple of the vendors have pulled thier heads out of thier asses and have started doing a bang up job. I really wish they would all do this so I could quit wasting time documenting stupidity. 

2 - I have been weeding out the hacks and charging a premium to correct the issues which has helped alot to fill in the $$ gap caused the slower winter season for lawns. 

The QA people love me. They said I give the most comprehensive and detailed reports they have ever gotten.

My coordinators love that by covering my ass I am covering their ass so they work with me more. 

The realtors apparently hate my guts because my inspections make them look bad. I had one tonight go all PMS on me because I was going to board up four windows on a house to secure it correctly after she had reported it to be all good in her inspection.

Her complaint was that she reports a house to be fine and then I come along and find 100 things wrong with it. 

I don't even have to nit pick - I have found the trashout vendor emptied the contents of the house into the wooded lot next door, or does a great job of trimming all of the trees and shrubs but piles all of the limbs and cuttings out of the pictures on one side of the property, or installs a combo padlock and does not set the combination to what is should be and has no clue of what it was set to so I have to cut it off. A blind guy could see these issues and I am not fixing them for free. 

The truth is she sells almost all of her houses as is. Won't even authorize me to haul of appliances that do not work and are literally falling apart because she does not want to spend any money. But Fannie wants even these houses cleaned and secured and since Fannie is the client I am going to work to her standards, not a realtor who doesn't give a flip.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Most of my work is maintenance. When a property is first assigned to me I inspect it and photo and report any issues. The deal is I report it on my first visit or I have to correct it for free later if I miss it.
> 
> I admit I am brutal on my inspections. I report everything that may have the slightest chance of being an issue. My current record is 234 pictures of what was not done correctly on a trashout/cleanout and inital services for a property.
> 
> ...


 
Sound like the Brothers!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Sounds like when the Realtor finally makes the complaint to Fannie you will be out of a job. Fannie takes a Realtors advise over EVERYONE. Better stroke that realtor and make her a friend and not your enemy. Seen it several times. Just saying...


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



GTX63 said:


> Learned that lesson a long time ago. Field Assetts called over an order for a CFK. Knocked it out on a friday but the work order was incomplete/no billable. Called the preteen in charge on monday. It was a no charge. "Why would we do anything for free?" I asked. He replied, "I don't know, but you did."


I lol'ed. 

Has anyone notice a lot more orders for utility checks that involve them wanting you to meet the utility company, but are only paying a trip charge? I've been getting a lot more of them lately, some are insane. Like wanting me to meet the power company at 10:30, and then the gas company at 2:30, start up the furnace, and ICC the property in a property that is 90 miles away for a trip charge. 

Or better yet they want me to negotiate with the utility company to get the services turned on. One even told me to just give the utility my info and billing and I would be reimbursed. ummm no....


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> I lol'ed.
> 
> Has anyone notice a lot more orders for utility checks that involve them wanting you to meet the utility company, but are only paying a trip charge? I've been getting a lot more of them lately, some are insane. Like wanting me to meet the power company at 10:30, and then the gas company at 2:30, start up the furnace, and ICC the property in a property that is 90 miles away for a trip charge.
> 
> Or better yet they want me to negotiate with the utility company to get the services turned on. One even told me to just give the utility my info and billing and I would be reimbursed. ummm no....


We did 1000's of utility turn-ons. Had the acct numbers to each Bank and transferred acct to the bank responsible for each home. 
The contractors in the field got $50.00/hour for wait time (4 hour minimum). Most of our utility companies would give a wait window of 8-12 or 12-6pm. Some had all day wait windows. The Service Companies would always come back with "the utility company will give you a heads up call 15min before they arrive"...answer: "what if our contractor is not 15 minutes from the home?" NO ANSWER to that one..... What really Pis**d the Service Companies off is when you wait for 4 hours then get a phone call that they had a gas break and couldn't make it till the next day....STILL $50/HR FOR THAT WAIT!!!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Sounds like when the Realtor finally makes the complaint to Fannie you will be out of a job. Fannie takes a Realtors advise over EVERYONE. Better stroke that realtor and make her a friend and not your enemy. Seen it several times. Just saying...


Strange thing is that until yesterday I was her go to guy to get oddball favors, like cutting off old padlocks or lock boxes when a house sells and the new owner wants them gone. I would just go by when I am in the area and do it. 

I am not going to worry. It is what it is. She wants the place not secured she can have it that way. It is not possible for me to care less. I am just making sure I cover my butt. 

I took the pictures showing the safety hazards - jagged broken glass in windows I wanted to board and two window shaker A/C units that are only barely not falling out of the windows. 

I also took pics of the securing issues - my hand reaching in by one of the window A/C units to unlock the door and the windows with broken latches that I cannot replace or repair because the type of window frame has not been manufactured in decades. 

I left it unboarded and called the after hours number for my customer and they agreed with me that we should leave it be until after Christmas.


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

Buczek, imperial miken all a bunch of low life companies hopefully we wake up and do no work for these scumbaxs 

I worked for all 3 and all three were major headaches they will pay you in the beginning then have every excuse not to pay after the second check is due

I found it amazing they get rewarded contracts


----------



## Officegal (Jan 13, 2013)

*Miken Done*

Just wanted to let you guys know that Miken is done, at least preservation wise. They laid off nearly all of their employees on December 13th. The company is owned and run by scum who could care less about what happens to their contractors. Fortunately the owner was able to buy another preservation company to run, Mid-Ohio. Though Mid-Ohio's website doesn't reflect that fact, it is in fact own and run by the same people from Miken. All I can say is beware, beware, beware. Go direct with AMS and Safeguard if you can.


----------



## KPPROP (Jan 12, 2013)

I've been working for Miken in Michigan for 4 years now. Before safeguard took over BAC my volume was extremely high...since the buyout it has dwindled down to nearly nothing. I don't think Miken is any worse than any of the Other PP companies out there. I have never been scammed out of any money, they pay weekly and the checks are always good. Their turnover in the office is absolutely horrible( just like the rest of them), they are horrible at answering the phones ( just like the rest of them) and the left hand doesn't know what the right is doing ( just like the rest). Also, if you know what your doing, get proper documentation while in the field and upload your orders in a timely fashion they will pay you( just like the Rest of them).


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

ahhhh I was doing some work for mid-ohio then BAM I get no more work I guess it is because I liened properties that Miken screwed me on


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

Same here, worked for mid ohio, the after the safeguard switch got a couple cut and then nothing. i get a resecure or 2 every week and the occasional bid request that never gets approved.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the input. You may want to take advantage of the introduction page on the forum. You could have said they were scum like the rest and saved the novel. 


KPPROP said:


> I've been working for Miken in Michigan for 4 years now. Before safeguard took over BAC my volume was extremely high...since the buyout it has dwindled down to nearly nothing. I don't think Miken is any worse than any of the Other PP companies out there. I have never been scammed out of any money, they pay weekly and the checks are always good. Their turnover in the office is absolutely horrible( just like the rest of them), they are horrible at answering the phones ( just like the rest of them) and the left hand doesn't know what the right is doing ( just like the rest). Also, if you know what your doing, get proper documentation while in the field and upload your orders in a timely fashion they will pay you( just like the Rest of them).


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

There was an add posted on LinkedIn looking for contractors yesterday.

http://www.linkedin.com/groupAnswer...rk=eml-anet_dig-b_jb-ttl-cn&ut=3xqg1h0HP9M5A1


----------

